# Acheter un Ipod aux USA ?



## miguelito (10 Février 2003)

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà acheté son Ipod aux USA (moins cher)
Y a t'il des problemes de compatibilité (langues ...)
Merci
M


----------



## Crüniac (11 Février 2003)

Je n'en ai pas acheté aux USA mais déjà il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes de compatibilité avec ton Mac. Et les langues pour l'affichage on peut les choisir sur l'iPod directement.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Février 2003)

Peut-être un problème de compatibilité entre les transfos d'alimentation ou de chargeur !!! 
Prise US et non EU, à 60 Hz et non 50 Hz (à vérifier).


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

Un simple adaptateur suffira ...


----------

